# found dresser drawers in a free pile



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

Our neighbors have a free pile by their mailbox containing a couch and dresser drawers without the dresser. I got some of the drawers. They have nice handles and will use them for storage under the beds! I had to cut the top off a couple of them so they could fit. The scrap wood turned out perfect as row markers for the garden after I painted vegetable signs on them! 

Ones trash can be anothers treasure :dance:


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

What a great idea!


----------

